# Csv rejected because employment contact is permanent



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone. 

I was hoping someone could give me some advice on how to proceed with this. I applied for a renewal on my csv originally issued for 12 months and it got rejected on the basis of trv holders cannot have permanent employment.

I'm very confused by this because for a general work visa it's an explicit requirmenet to have a permanent contract despite that too being a trv. Vfs told me to appeal the decision with a new contract but after reading around it seems like that takes ages and my current visa expires at the end of March 2021. I'm honestly at a loss right now. Would i be able to stay in the country while appealing this decision? I'm genuinely so devastated and poor right now. I can't go through immigration lawyers and ALSO undertake the cost for a new application if that's the only option left to me. 
Could anyone advice me on how to proceed? The only slots available for a new application are also most likely going to be after March 31st if I have to apply. Will vfs allow a walk-in given the extrenuating circumstance?


----------



## n_wh (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, I’m sorry to hear about your rejection. I can imagine your situation.

I was in a similar scenario and based on my situation i would advise you to appeal as time/money are not on your side and use the same contract but change it to a fixed term (with a start and end date) along with all initial submitted documents still in your possession (apparently this rejection is now common). 

As for vfs, yes they will/should allow you in. So book your appointment once you’ve gathered all documents and go to your nearest vfc and explain to them that your appointment date is outside the 10 working days.
I hope this helps. Or could anyone with a better approach assist.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

1. There have been quite a few applicants who had been turned down because of the reason you encountered. Just a technical error;
2. My experience: if your position is permanent, you have to mention in your contract that your employment contract is subject to obtaining the appropriate visa/permit. Or simply change it into a fixed term employment contract;
3. Before the Covid era, some appeals' result come back within a few months, if the case is not complicated;
4. You can legally stay and work in SA while waiting for the outcome of your appeal. Just don't leave SA before the outcome is available;
5. You need to make an appointment for the appeal ASAP with VFS within that 10 working day limit. Discuss your situation with VFS and see if they can accommodate you need.


----------

